# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met De Kruidenhoeve (Milheeze)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
De Kruidenhoeve
Bankert 5
Milheeze (NB)

Bezoek de website van De Kruidenhoeve

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Kruidenhoeve (Milheeze).*

----------

